# Urgent - recruiters (head hunters) and others - need to comp salary



## Rastaafarian (Aug 23, 2011)

I am in bit awkward situation as I came here from the US after accepting an Investment Management position. Essentially my group invests institutional capital in real estate projects around the region & the globe. I am an Associate with 5 yrs of work experience (if it matters; worked and grew up in the US). I am of the opinion that my total comp is low compared to the market and had a talk with seniors; they seem to be understanding but have asked me to find some comps (similar postings for jobs or something from head hunters or anything that could present my case).
Obviously, I should have thoroughly researched before but now have a second chance to fix and am asking for your help. 
I need information for total salary above 40,000/ mo Inc.everything. If you are a recruiter, I would appreciate having a chat with you or anyone could forward me any job listing that they can find. If you can be so kind to send me maybe part of your offer exhibiting figure obviously you can tear off your personal info. 

you can reply to the post. If needed we can meet for lunch or coffee; my treat. 

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Rastaafarian (Aug 23, 2011)

Help a brother out.........please.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Rastaafarian said:


> Help a brother out.........please.


What you wrote is kinda strange, i dont get it, to be honest with you...


----------



## Rastaafarian (Aug 23, 2011)

Kawasutra said:


> What you wrote is kinda strange, i dont get it, to be honest with you...


My apologies, let me explain again what I need help with.

In essence, I am looking for evidence or comparables to prove to senior management that my total pay is below market. In order to do so, they have asked me to exhibit, maybe a letter from any recruiters (head hunters), similar job postings that mentions salary, or if possible a comparable offers within the industry. I am looking to show that someone in my position should have salary above 40,000 AED/ month inclusive of all allowances. 

Background: I moved here from NY and accepted an investment management position with a company that invests institutional capital in real estate projects around the region & the globe. I am an Associate with 5 yrs of work experience (if it matters; worked and grew up in the US). I had a discussion with my company about pay and they seem to be open to reconsider it. 

So, 
- if you know of any headhunters that operate in the finance/ real estate industry - please forward their contact info
-if you have seen any job postings in finance/ real estate for a similar position with companies like ADIA, ADIC, Mubadala, Dubia World, , for an Associate or 5yrs of experience - please email the link or the posting
- if you have friends that have recently got an offer, if you can share details
- lastly, if you can think of any other way, that i could show my company that indeed the market is paying above 40K/ mo in salary to someone similar in my position. 

hope this helps.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Rastaafarian said:


> My apologies, let me explain again what I need help with.
> 
> In essence, I am looking for evidence or comparables to prove to senior management that my total pay is below market. In order to do so, they have asked me to exhibit, maybe a letter from any recruiters (head hunters), similar job postings that mentions salary, or if possible a comparable offers within the industry. I am looking to show that someone in my position should have salary above 40,000 AED/ month inclusive of all allowances.
> 
> ...


ah.. that's easier to understand - one idea would be to try the salary calculator on payscale.com. good luck.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Have you looked at the LinkedIn Recruitment Groups? There are some that deal specifically with your industry and sector and you would also find job listings.

I also suggest you look at one of the stickys posted at the top of the Dubai page which contains a list of the Major Recruiters out here and check for vacancies on their websites.
There are also a couple of other recent threads offering advice on how to look for a job here. Gulftalent.com is a good website for this kind of research.

Good luck!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds about right. You are an associate,right ? Like new MBAs would be hired as an associate?


----------



## Rastaafarian (Aug 23, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Sounds about right. You are an associate,right ? Like new MBAs would be hired as an associate?


Yes, precisely.


----------



## Rastaafarian (Aug 23, 2011)

Yoga girl said:


> Have you looked at the LinkedIn Recruitment Groups? There are some that deal specifically with your industry and sector and you would also find job listings.
> 
> I also suggest you look at one of the stickys posted at the top of the Dubai page which contains a list of the Major Recruiters out here and check for vacancies on their websites.
> There are also a couple of other recent threads offering advice on how to look for a job here. Gulftalent.com is a good website for this kind of research.
> ...


Thank you. The above mentioned resources were quite helpful although still trying to find the sticky with major recruiters, but I should be fine. Please call upon me if I can reciprocate.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Rastaafarian said:


> Thank you. The above mentioned resources were quite helpful although still trying to find the sticky with major recruiters, but I should be fine. Please call upon me if I can reciprocate.


This is the one. The second post from Elphaba contains a long list.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fo-about-dubai-uae-updated-august-2011-a.html


----------



## Rastaafarian (Aug 23, 2011)

Yoga girl said:


> This is the one. The second post from Elphaba contains a long list.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/54767-read-before-posting-useful-info-about-dubai-uae-updated-august-2011-a.html


Jackpot, what I needed and a lot more what I will be needing. Gracias.


----------



## gyanjourney (Sep 2, 2011)

@ The Salary survey on bayt website should be helpful. Besides look up efinancialcareers the have the salaries offered for the various roles.


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

A 5 year experience would slot you in as associate 2. Now investment management associates can make anywhere from $50k annual to a million dollars depending on what they do and more importantly who they work for.
In terms of real estate, guys like Tishman Speyer would be paying total 15k or so (usd)monthly and higher in all probability. Problem is whether someone pays that much in UAE.
Look at the placement figures of international business schools in Dubai like Cass or London Business School and check out the average salaries by sector. That could be one benchmark. 
You can look at it as a glass half full or empty situation. Secretaries in some investment mgmt firms make 23-45k aed monthly (empty) and then again net of tax your salary is not that bad compared to being in UK or US (full). Question is, as always, how easily replaceable are you. The salary is always, just a symptom. If you need to shout for what needs to be paid to you, its an important signal. Any finance firm worth its salt pays compensation after careful market considerations. Its not an arbitrary number which you need to finetune.


----------

